# تفضلوا مجموعة مجلة oil and gas الصادرة خلال شهر يناير2009



## salem001 (2 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذة مجموعة من الاعداد الصادرة خلال شهر يناير 2009 م من اعداد مجلة oil and gas وعدد خلال شهر فبراير ارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم وكما اتمنى ان تستفيدوا مما فيها من مواضيع حيدة ومهمة ومتنوعة .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
اخوكم / salem001







http://rapidshare.com/files/187648434/OGF_20090101_Jan_2009.rar







http://ifile.it/zo7c8qx/oil_and_gas_journal_-_january_05_2009.rar






http://rapidshare.com/files/191862538/OGJ_20090202_Feb_2009.rar






http://rapidshare.com/files/188364763/OGJ_20090126_Jan_2009.rar






http://rapidshare.com/files/188364763/OGJ_20090126_Jan_2009.rar





http://ifile.it/ck3rjts/oil_and_gas_journal_-_january_12_2009.rar






http://ifile.it/v52st89/oil_and_gas_journal_-_january_19_2009.rar



وبالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## رشيد الخولي (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جداً أخي العزيز


----------



## hharthi (7 فبراير 2009)

thanks Salem


----------



## المهندس احمد رزج (10 فبراير 2009)

اسف ولكن لا استطيع تحميل اعداد المجلة هل يمكننك اخ سالم مساعدتنا في معرفة كيفية التحميل


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## محمد الرفادي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------

